# didnt beleive it till i saw this



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

http://www.varminter.com/forums/topic/14367-first-coyote-a-black-one/

cant believe this thing it looks plain evil


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Wow now thats the way to enter predator hunting with a bang. Beautiful critter and it has to be a coydog, the chest markings etc..that was a smart one as well unless that guy was facing upwind!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It definitly looks to be a mix. I wonder if he ever got it mounted ?


----------



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

i dont know but in the second pic the head looks kinda unreal in how triangular it is and i cant get over the length of the fangs in the first pic


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

They are long, but look at a similar sized dogs fangs at a young age(older dogs are worn).


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I know one thing. That would make one gorgeous mount.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

It's a beautiful looking thing, don't you get black coyotes?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I have never seen a black yote, but there are a few in the area. Guys that trap have taken a few.


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

That is one heck of a pretty yote there. Sure it is evil looking but it is unique and very pretty. Would make a great wall rug.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

We had a very dark one in our cornfield last year but not like that. Beautiful!!!


----------

